

Vimeo Offers Tips-Based Monetization For Videos - craigc
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/19/vimeo-offers-tips-based-monetization-for-videos-creator-controlled-pay-walls-coming-soon/

======
joeavella
I never got to affiliate status with my youtube account, but I've gotten lots
of views on my monetized videos. Well over 300k views and maybe have earned
$5? Banner ads etc. are not effective and have become annoying. I think this
is a brilliant move by vimeo.

